# Marriage in Sharjah



## amzad7

I am seeking a advise here.
I am 29 and I want to get married in UAE, we both are Muslims and both holding Indian Passport with UAE sharjah residence Visa on it. Mine is company sponsored and she is on her fathers sponsorship. 
I heard to do Nikah as per Sharia Law brides father have to accompany her or provide noc to let his daughter marry and he is not ready for this due our family clashes. 
So i thought i will marry her as per the Indian marriage act and register my marriage here in Consulate General of India UAE, i have been reading over few forums that it is possible to get married without parents consent and CGI site itself given clear cut Instruction on their respected website that they do not contact brides or grooms parents but when i went to CGI and met the counselor they said its a mandatory procedure to inform parents of bride.
If they inform her parents they wont allow us get married and send her back to India or somewhere, so it means 2 adults with legal age, with legal legal documents, even from same religion, and also the same nationality cant get married in UAE according to their choice ?????


----------

